# Lytham St Annes new stopover planned



## rwhites1 (Jan 31, 2018)

At North Beach car park next to coast guard station in the next few months access off Clifton drive north


----------



## The laird (Jan 31, 2018)

Great news fingers crossed


----------



## Cass (Jan 31, 2018)

rwhites1 said:


> At North Beach car park next to coast guard station in the next few months access off Clifton drive north



Is that where the new toilet block is?


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 1, 2018)

Its here 
Google Maps


Andrew Loynd JANUARY 10, 2018
As an update on this scheme, please note that our car park prices were reviewed early in 2017 and resulted in an increase in most parking charges. As such it now costs £5.30 for overnight parking (6pm to 10am), £8.40 for up to all day parking (9am until 10am the following day), £15.80 for up to 2 days and £22 for up to 3 days.
On a separate issue, a liquid waste disposal point has been in operation for just over a year on North Promenade Car Park within the public WCs, about 500m North of St Annes Swimming Pool Car Park where this scheme is located. A single bay has been provided for motorhomes next to the public WCs which allows 20 minutes free parking to allow time to empty your waste water/foul cassettes. There is a charge of £1 to use this facility.
Finally, you may wish to know that in the next couple of months a new overnight parking location for motorhomes at North Beach Car Park will be provided on a one year pilot. This is a quieter location on the edge of a sand dune SSSI and has access to a sand beach with neighbouring residential properties. Spaces at this location will be limited to a set area of the car park. Prices will be lower than at St Annes Swimming Pool Car Park in light of the more remote nature of the location.
Regards
Andrew Loynd
Technical Support Manager
Fylde Council


----------

